# For all Texans (first notice) PTDC



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We are in our 11th or maybe 12th year of our annual Post Turkey Day Crawl. The big day long event in Dallas....we start with lunch...get free cigars...hit a few stores and end up with our gala dinner with terrific prizes. This year our dinner will be at Kirby's Steakhouse in Plano....we can accomodate about 55 people ( up 5 from last year.) he date to mark your calendars is Nov 25th...the day after Thanksgiving. There will be plenty to eat and drink. I'll post the cost once we work out the menu for dinner but we think we will be able to keep it at $65 a head.

Just be warned we usually sell out early...so start thinking bout it.


----------

